# Tilbury aa gun battery,essex.



## paulie_p (Aug 21, 2009)

*Tilbury battery,essex.*

Popped down here a little while back.........

"This gun battery was constructed in 1890, near Coalhouse Fort, in the village of East Tilbury. It was originally armed with two 10-inch and four 6-inch disappearing guns."
































These few by my friend as mine didn't come out too well


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice find matey, that place looks great, would be nice to see some more pics too


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 22, 2009)

Echo Urban Mole there...interesting looking place. Excellent photos too.  Any more?


----------



## paulie_p (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad you like them.

I have a few more photos wasn't sure how many to post tbh.

will put them up later.


----------



## penance (Aug 22, 2009)

When did it become an AA battery. Looks more coastal to me..


----------



## DigitalNoise (Aug 22, 2009)

Same here, I'd say it's coastal, it's built in the same fashion as the palmerston forts. The AA gun positions (being developed after aircraft themselves) had much less thought and effort put into the construction. Theyre mostly made of concrete.

Edit: Also, I can't see a 10 inch shell being used for AAA. Wouldn't like to think about that coming back to earth!


----------



## and7barton (Aug 22, 2009)

Do I know you ?
Do you have anything to do with Coalhouse Fort's organisation ?
I thought I'd ask just in case.


----------



## Jeneric Jane (Aug 22, 2009)

My other half would love to see this.

Fantastic find!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 22, 2009)

Well Done excellent shots there!


----------



## Runner (Aug 22, 2009)

Some nice pics there,

Not like any of the AAs I've seen.
Would agree with the it's coastal too, from an earlier age - they were rushing them up in WW2 - no time for craftsmen to lay bricks like that. Biggest gun I know of in AA site is 4.5", I reckon that was to provide coastal cover too - usual AA gun was 3.7".


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 23, 2009)

Bah I didnt even notice the mistake, and put 2 & 2 together, I just saw the title then looked at the report.
Yes Id have to agree with the others, unless this was later used for AA, which eveidence on the surface should show, then I have to say this is a coastal defence from the Palmerson era 

EDIT: info here - http://sub-ex.blogspot.com/2009/01/east-tilbury-battery-essex.html


----------



## paulie_p (Aug 23, 2009)

I've removed "aa" from the threads title.

Heres a few extra shots for as requested,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks like a good place to explore.

Are there any maps or plans for this place?


----------



## paulie_p (Aug 23, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Looks like a good place to explore.
> 
> Are there any maps or plans for this place?




i only found it through a friend who grew up round there.

what kind of thing you need mayb i can put something together?


----------



## Urban Mole (Aug 23, 2009)

Was just curious of the layout of this. Couldnt find anything on palmerston forts 

EDIT: is this the same one - http://www.palmerstonforts.org.uk/pdf/EastTilbury.pdf


----------



## paulie_p (Aug 23, 2009)

yeah thats the one.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Aug 24, 2009)

Whether it's firing AA shells, chicken eggs or dog poo, it looks like a really nice battery to explore. Original signs are great. 

No, I'm sure you wouldnt know me.


----------



## scoobyboy (Aug 24, 2009)

just pulled my trusty coalhouse fort guide from the bookshelf and blown the dust off

the pictures here are off east tilbury battery - constructed in 1890-91 - just north of coalhouse fort inland

the battery was carefully crafted into the landscape so that from all angles it could not be seen

the battery was provided with 2 x 10 inch and 4 x 6 inch breech loading guns mounted in 'pits' below the slope of the ground

they were on disappearing carriages i.e. they were raised up to the firing position - fired - and then dropped down back below the parapet to avoid detection - smokeless gunpowder (introduced in 1889) added to their lethality 

range was in excess of 8,000 yards - they were fast firing and had longer range than the guns at coalhouse - i will try and upload a photo of these strange looking guns

this style of fort/gun emplacement is called a twydall profile - tilbury is the best surviving example in the UK

the land was returned to the local farmer in 1930

there is the site of an AA battery nearby - again further inland to the west - this is ww2 vintage

trust this is of help


----------



## Speedysid (Aug 26, 2009)

*Tilbury Gun Battery*

Hi

I found this link which gives some more information regarding the Gun Battery. Might help anyone who is interested.
http://pastscape.english-heritage.org.uk/hob.aspx?hob_id=413501

I will be going myself and having a look see


----------



## fluffy5518 (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Paulie ;
You have only photo'd one third of the site (Which is exactly what i did on my first visit !!!)This place is SO overgrown that i didnt know that there was a lot, lot more thru the WEEDS !!
Nice report mate KEEP IT UP !!!!!


----------



## paulie_p (Aug 28, 2009)

fluffy5518 said:


> Hi Paulie ;
> You have only photo'd one third of the site (Which is exactly what i did on my first visit !!!)This place is SO overgrown that i didnt know that there was a lot, lot more thru the WEEDS !!
> Nice report mate KEEP IT UP !!!!!



These are just afew shots mate.

some of the site was flooded so didn't take any shots and some of it was chav'd up so again i left it.

Also i have shots of the radar tower and the other battery further up the road.

But yeah the weeds are something else lol


----------



## ScottC (Aug 28, 2009)

yeah the weeds were a mission! i went with the wrong type of clothing for it and paid the price!! Still, it was worth it


----------



## outkast (Sep 1, 2009)

for those contemplating visiting the battery, while you are in the area there is a very good example of a aa site just up the road at bowater farm, it was used after the war to test experimental shells, it was the only part of the tilbury triangle(east tilbury battery, coalhouse and bowater) to fire a shot in anger during WW2, however go to the battery at east tilbury first as the farmer at bowater also owns the land east tilbury battery is on and I have been told he is getting a bit pissed off at people going over there, I visited east tilbury battery some 4 years ago, it had lain undisturbed for some years and took me and 2 others 3 days to hack our way in using machattes, I think the undergrowth has saved it from a lot of "chavving" this may change as it has now become quite a popular explore in recent times.

Dave


----------

